# Slow Ramp Up Time



## Zia (7/3/18)

Hey all!

So I’m rocking a dual coil twisted build reading at 0,22 ohms on my GeekVape Athena with the Dead Rabbit RDA and I feel like the ramp up time is slow on it. I’ve read somewhere that single coils ramp up faster, but in your personal experience, should I go with dualies or just a single coil? 

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (7/3/18)

Yo dude, for single battery squonk mods I’ve always had a better experience with single coils, I usually use aliens coming in at about .18 ohms and the vape experience is extremely good.

I do however every now and then use my DR on my monark etc and the hit is great but it drains the battery far too quickly.

My advice would be to go the single coil route.

I’m no master but that’s just my opinion, hope you find your sweet spot

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (7/3/18)

Zia said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So I’m rocking a dual coil twisted build reading at 0,22 ohms on my GeekVape Athena with the Dead Rabbit RDA and I feel like the ramp up time is slow on it. I’ve read somewhere that single coils ramp up faster, but in your personal experience, should I go with dualies or just a single coil?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


@Zia, you state a dual twisted, what is the thickness (AWG) of the single wires? The thicker the more power goes to heating metal before it gets to the juice.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (7/3/18)

Get a reg and add more powahhh

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B (8/3/18)

Zia said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So I’m rocking a dual coil twisted build reading at 0,22 ohms on my GeekVape Athena with the Dead Rabbit RDA and I feel like the ramp up time is slow on it. I’ve read somewhere that single coils ramp up faster, but in your personal experience, should I go with dualies or just a single coil?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have a few mech mods and experienced the same problem a while back. 

Basically slow ramp up happens when there is too much "weight" on the coil/s as @Raindance said.

Originally I used a dual coil fused clapton with 24g and 36g wire; 5 or 6 wraps; 2.5mm id; full nichrome and the ramp up was way too slow. I then changed the core wire to 26g and the problem was solved. This is now my preferred dual coil build in my mech mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Zia said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So I’m rocking a dual coil twisted build reading at 0,22 ohms on my GeekVape Athena with the Dead Rabbit RDA and I feel like the ramp up time is slow on it. I’ve read somewhere that single coils ramp up faster, but in your personal experience, should I go with dualies or just a single coil?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi @Zia 

The other guys have advised you well and i agree, thick wire can be an issue for the ramp time on a single battery mech. You need to experiment though. You might go with a single coil and thinner wire to get faster ramp but then its not that suitable for the atty or the vape is not to your liking.

There is no one fits all answer. It depends on the atty and how you like the vape.

On my single battery mech Reo and OL16 I am having great fast ramp time with a dual coil - but they are simple Stainless Steel 28g coils. Crisp and lovely. Not the biggest vape or clouds but then i compensate for it by upping the nic strength. Taken me a while to get to that but now i am happy with that setup.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

Zia said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So I’m rocking a dual coil twisted build reading at 0,22 ohms on my GeekVape Athena with the Dead Rabbit RDA and I feel like the ramp up time is slow on it. I’ve read somewhere that single coils ramp up faster, but in your personal experience, should I go with dualies or just a single coil?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


These are all excellent advice. I added a single turn on each of my coils in a dual and resistance went to.0.2 ohm from 0.1. It ramps slower but even and flavourful is slightly more pronounced. But I miss the 0.1ohm build

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (9/3/18)

Use some quality framed staple aliens/Fused Clapton duel coils from our epic local coil makers and don't loo back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zia (13/3/18)

Okay so I’ve experimented with some aliens and twisted me again, and it’s working like a damn dream!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/3/18)

Zia said:


> Okay so I’ve experimented with some aliens and twisted me again, and it’s working like a damn dream!


So what did you do guy. Let us also know

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Zia (20/3/18)

Resistance said:


> So what did you do guy. Let us also know
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


Okay so basically I used some pre-built alien coils reading at 0.36 ohms each. Stuck 2 of them in there with 4/5 wraps each and made sure my batts were 100% charged and yeah that’s basically it man! I know it’s suckish to use those pre-builts but I haven’t the time to make my own coils. I found (through some research) that the less metal you have in your coil the faster it will heat. So for example if I have a 0.5 ohm twisted and just a plain Jane 0.5 ohm straight wire coil, the straight wire coil will heat up faster even though the resistance is the same. Also purging the coils help a little bit, but I can’t explain why xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (5/4/19)

Zia said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So I’m rocking a dual coil twisted build reading at 0,22 ohms on my GeekVape Athena with the Dead Rabbit RDA and I feel like the ramp up time is slow on it. I’ve read somewhere that single coils ramp up faster, but in your personal experience, should I go with dualies or just a single coil?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


For me personally i would say the wire mass is a bit to much for that single 18650 to push if you really want a single battery mod try moving over to the 20700 or 21700. You will have to go single coil or drop the resistance but i'm guessing the .22 is your safe zone. You are doing 16.82A at 62.23W that is a tad low ( for a mech ). As the guys have mentioned move over to a single coil, other than that if you chase clouds you will have to look at a dual battery mod or 20/21's.

stay safe though. ( keep an eye on the heat of you cells. to much heat = vent )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

